
A workshop for scientific computing in Python - BucketSort
https://github.com/Andrewnetwork/WorkshopScipy
======
mattip
The repo is missing a LICENSE file, and the links to the data should also
specify their redistribution policy / license. Why is this not standard
practice when creating a repo these days?

~~~
BrandoElFollito
Because this is not a requirement : [https://choosealicense.com/no-
license/](https://choosealicense.com/no-license/)

Sure, it simplifies things for those who want to have a closer look.

~~~
cdancette
No licence means that you can't even use the software. This seems very
restrictive for a GitHub project

~~~
BrandoElFollito
Have a look at the article I linked, the case of places such as GitHub is
explained (TL;DR: the licence is derived from the TOS)

~~~
IanCal
The article says you can view and fork the code, but it doesn't mean you can
use it. It's very restrictive.

> Although a code host such as GitHub may allow you to view and fork the code,
> this does not imply that you are permitted to use, modify, or share the
> software for any purpose.

~~~
BrandoElFollito
I stand corrected. Thanks for reading the TOS in detail.

Indeed, GitHub let's you fork but then you cannot do anything else. My
understanding now is that forking makes no sense when there is no license.

------
dplarson
The topics covered are fairly broad and overall it seems like a nice
collection of notebooks for teaching. Also, I agree with the choice to use
Anaconda to install the dependencies. In my experience teaching similar type
workshops (to engineering undergrad and grad students), Anaconda provides a
good balance of simplicity and coverage, particularly with audiences of
varying backgrounds.

~~~
BucketSort
Thank you. I have been writing many notebooks in my AI journey. I included
some of them with this workshop. Can't agree more about Anaconda!

------
anst
A really interesting collection for teaching Data Science. But the
"WorkshopScipy" and the "scientific computation" make reference to something
like scipy.org. It seems that this repo has different interests.

~~~
BucketSort
The workshop was focused on using tools in the scipy.org ecosystem. If you
take a peak at the slides and code, you'll see that I primarily stick to scipy
stuff.

------
BucketSort
I recommend starting with Poke Pandas. And yes, I'm very proud of the name.

